# New Revision products for 2012



## Revision (Jan 26, 2012)

Check out some of the new eyegear the Revision team showed off at SHOT Show 2012.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 26, 2012)

When is the transition lens available and how much?


----------



## Revision (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Irish - The Revision Sawfly Photochromic Basic Kit will be available for purchase starting March and will retail for $149.99. As the moment we don't have a set price for individual lens, but we'll keep you updated as more info becomes available.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 26, 2012)

Revision said:


> Hey Irish - The Revision Sawfly Photochromic Basic Kit will be available for purchase starting March and will retail for $149.99. As the moment we don't have a set price for individual lens, but we'll keep you updated as more info becomes available.


 

Thanks .. I love my Sawfly.


----------

